# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Installation d'APEX 3.0

## Fabien Celaia

J'ai install HTTP Server sur une machine Windows (OH=D:\Oracle\db10gr2)
J'ai tlcharg apex 3.0
J'ai copi le rpertoire images o il faut
J'ai excut le script opaexins.sql en tant que sys, en spcifiant le mot de passe de l'utilisateur apex
J'ai renseign le fichier marvel.conf
Jai tout redmarr.

J'essaie maintenant vainement d'y accder via http://monHost:7777/pls/apex/apex

et je tombe systmatiquement sur une erreur 503



```

```

Cette install DOIT tourner pour lundi matin  ::oops:: 

HEEELLP !!!

----------


## LeoAnderson

Que disent les logs d'apache pour une erreur 503 ?
$ORACLE_HOME/Apache/Apache/logs ou $OS/ohs/Apache/logs/error_logs

----------


## LeoAnderson

Au niveau d'apache pur (http://monHost:7777), a donne quoi ?

----------


## Fabien Celaia

Pas grand chose


```

```

Et pourtant le login (celui qui se trouve dans me marvel.conf) et son mot de passe passent sans cueil via sqlplus

Pour le http://monhost:7777, j'attris sans encombre sur la Home Page du HTTP Server

----------


## LeoAnderson

Si, tu as quand mme des ORA-12514 (les ORA-1017 dcoulent des tentatives suivantes je pense, comme sous SQL*Plus quand on ne spcifie pas TWO_TASK mais @)

Donc, l, il faudrait passer le listener en trace level 16 + le sqlnet en trace galement

----------


## Fabien Celaia

Traces (obfusque) envoye en MP

----------


## LeoAnderson

Sous SQL*Plus, essaye :


```

```

Que dit le fichier "/opt/oracle/agent10g/sysman/emd/sqlnet.log" ?

Dans le cli_1253384.trc, on a "Invalid IP address string xxxora07".
Tu utilises (listener, tnsnames) les noms ou les adresses IP ?

Par contre, l, il n'y a que les traces sqlnet.
il manque la log et les traces du listener
http://orafaq.com/faq/how_does_one_s...listener_trace

LOG_FILE_LISTENER = lsnr.log
LOG_DIRECTORY_LISTENER = /toto

----------


## Fabien Celaia

La connexion avec la chane que tu me refile passe, y.c. si j'utilise le login apex

Quelle version de PlsqlDatabaseConnectString ressemble le plus  cette chane ?

----------


## LeoAnderson

> La connexion avec la chane que tu me refile passe, y.c. si j'utilise le login apex


Ok. je m'en doutais car en continuant la lecture des traces, on voyait qu'il faisant des alter session, select sur v$database et les tablespaces online.... donc c'est une trace OK je pense.




> Quelle version de PlsqlDatabaseConnectString ressemble le plus  cette chane ?


Je ne comprends pas...  ::oops::   (APEX, je connais pas, je ne connais que Oracle...)

----------


## LeoAnderson

La trace listener semble ne faire tat d'aucune erreur...

Que dis la log ? ( /opt/oracle/db10gr2/network/log/listener.log )



```
lsnrctl services
```

t'indique combien en refused ?

----------


## Fabien Celaia

0 refus

Au niveau du log apache (je sais, tu connais que Oracle ::aie:: ), l'erreur semble avoir chang pour une ORA-28000 avec la nouvelle chane de connexion dans le marvel.conf

[Sat Apr 14 19:14:12 2007] [notice] FastCGI: process manager initialized
[Sat Apr 14 19:15:11 2007] [error] [client 180.20.34.13] [ecid: 1176570911:172.16.17.231:2808:7940:1,0] mod_plsql: /pls/apex/apex HTTP-503 ORA-28000 
[Sat Apr 14 19:42:09 2007] [error] [client 180.20.34.13] [ecid: 1176572529:180.20.17.231:2808:4488:2,0] mod_plsql: /pls/apex/apex HTTP-503 ORA-28000

L'apex est ouvert, mais l'apex_public_user est lock... Je passe son mot de passe =  celui d'apex ?? Lequel est finalement utilis ? Apex ou apex_public_user pour ma connexion ?

En le dverrouillant uniquement, je change de msg


```

```

----------


## LeoAnderson

Ah... pourquoi le message a chang ? pour l'instant, on n'a jou qu'avec les niveaux de trace  ?
tu as fais quelles modif ? reload du listener et c'est tout ?

En tous cas, les problmes TNS semblent rsolus !  ::D:  

maintenant, a a l'air apache/SSO...

----------


## LeoAnderson

A vue de nez, je dirais que dans un fichier de conf (lequel ?  ::oops::  ), il y a eu inversion entre APEX et APEX_PUBLIC.

Du coup, tu as du dvrouiller le public pour lancer l'APEX mais le public n'a pas les bons privilges pour faire tourner la baraque, d'o le message "You don't have permission to access /pls/apex/apex on this server."

maintenant, que disent les logs apache ?

----------


## Fabien Celaia

J'ai chang la chane de connexion ... et j'ai recr un listener.ora qui semblait manquant (?) S'il l'avait vraiment t, je me demande comment mon listener aurait fonctionn !

----------


## LeoAnderson

le listener.ora n'est utilis que pour lancer le listener.
quand il tourne, on n'en a plus besoin

or ton listener tournait depuis plus d'un mois...

----------


## Fabien Celaia

C'est tout  fait a ! Dans le marvel, il y avait confusion entre le nom de l'utilisateur et celui du schma.

J'ai pass le nom de l'utilisateur de apex_public_user  apex et tout marche !

Mille mercis et bon we !

----------

